# First time posting, some of my starter projects



## stephen.lacey (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm only pen turning a short while and have a few project pics to share.

I have done a few cast in resin and some in bog oak.

Pics attached.

Feedback appreciated,

Stephen


----------



## SteveJ (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm not a fan of the fat slimlines, but it's cool that you already are casting your own!


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 9, 2012)

SMJ1957 said:


> I'm not a fan of the fat slimlines, but it's cool that you already are casting your own!



OP CIT


----------



## firewhatfire (Aug 9, 2012)

love the bog oak.....


----------



## CSue (Aug 9, 2012)

Those are pretty nice.  My first pens certainly didn't look that good!  I like the first one.  Can you make one like that a tad thinner?  Or do the parts prevent it?  I can't really tell from here


----------



## renowb (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey those turned out pretty cool.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 9, 2012)

Welcome Stephen. Nice pens for just starting out.


----------



## bobjackson (Aug 10, 2012)

Great pens for just starting out. Nice job. Love the steampunk. Welcome from northern Ohio.


----------



## SDB777 (Aug 10, 2012)

I always find it interesting to see what kind of designs are being made on the other side of the world.  The steampunk is a tad on the fat side, for users around here, but I'm guessing folks are finding them ideal over in Ireland?


Congrats on the casting too!  No bubbles that can be seen from my chair!








Scott B


----------



## ALexG (Aug 10, 2012)

really nice, I remember my first one was a sierra in cocobolo, I still have it somewhere, did you make the watch parts blank by yourself?


----------



## stephen.lacey (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi all, thanks for the comments.

I'm aware that my slimline pens are a bit "fat" for most peoples taste. To be honest I'd rather not make them using slimline components, but it's all I have available to me. Does anyone know a supplier pen parts that will ship to Ireland for a reasonable cost? Also, I don't know much about pens other then making the slimline ones; my mandrel came with fatter bushings (10mm? I think) but I get confused when I look online for non slimline kits, there seems to be a vast array and it's not always clear what bushings I should have to suit a particular kit.

Seeing as AlexG asked:
The steampunk was made from scratch by myself, I sourced old broken watches from a jewelers (I could have bought watch cogs on eBay, but became obsessed by the thought of using real actual clock parts) and disassembled the watches movements to their component parts. I then painted the pen centre with black paint and glued the watch parts on. I bought clear casting resin (something I could source in Ireland for a reasonable price) and cast it in a small plastic tub. I followed the manufacturers instructions for avoiding bubbles, which worked, but there is one air pocket right on the pen barrel.


----------



## Jim Burr (Aug 10, 2012)

Nice casting work Stephen!! Not east to do anytime, let alone your first time out of the chute!! I took the liberty of seeing if there are pen kit outlets in UK. 
UK Pen Kits
&
Pen Crafts | for all your pen making kits. 
No one should spend their life turning only Slimlines!!!! Hope you find something you like!


----------



## firewhatfire (Aug 10, 2012)

Look at timberbits.com


----------

